# Flowerhorn aggression...



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I was at my LFS today. I have never owned a flowerhorn but always heard how aggressive they were. Anyways...I walked in and in the fish room about eye level I notice this fish out of the corner of my eye charge the glass. I mean right next to me. Kind of startled me a bit because it really charged quickly.

Anyways....how in the world is it possible to keep fish in the same tank with one of these? I have seen them in my area before but not a lot of them. They are always separated.

This dude was MEAN!! Are they all like this?


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, they are quite aggressive. It could be something to do with the alteration of their gene during creation/line-breeding this type of fish. Could also be due to the DNA'ed food they are given during their breeding. Since they arent naturally occuring species, I am not surprised. What surprises me is the fact, that people do love to keep such fish :x Yes, they are colorful but nothing more. Some people are attracted by their huge nuptial hump. Infact, I know, that certain (infact many if not all) breeders inject silicone into the head to increase its hump size. I am amazed by the fact, that these fish are also rated (AAA+, AA+ etc) based on their QUALITY. Actually, I would hardly spend time knowing much on this type of fish. If a fish isnt a naturally occuring specimen, then whats this issue about quality ??? Maybe, quality means what the hobbyists desire in a fish. But frankly, this fish isnt my cuppa tea.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fishy_Cichlid said:


> Yes, they are quite aggressive. It could be something to do with the alteration of their gene during creation/line-breeding this type of fish. Could also be due to the DNA'ed food they are given during their breeding. Since they arent naturally occuring species, I am not surprised. What surprises me is the fact, that people do love to keep such fish :x Yes, they are colorful but nothing more. Some people are attracted by their huge nuptial hump. Infact, I know, that certain (infact many if not all) breeders inject silicone into the head to increase its hump size. I am amazed by the fact, that these fish are also rated (AAA+, AA+ etc) based on their QUALITY. Actually, I would hardly spend time knowing much on this type of fish. If a fish isnt a naturally occuring specimen, then whats this issue about quality ??? Maybe, quality means what the hobbyists desire in a fish. But frankly, this fish isnt my cuppa tea.


I think the hump on them looks very very ugly but that is personal preference. Just doesn't look natural like it does on a frontosa or moori.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> I think the hump on them looks very very ugly but that is personal preference. Just doesn't look natural like it does on a frontosa or moori.


I completely agree with you. The hump in any naturally occuring species serves many physiological purpose. I have also seen photos of Burundis with really huge humps but thats an aberration .... more of an exception. I too have witnessed FH banging against the tank walls, not a pretty sight. Perhaps a way of expressing its uneasiness carrying that huge hump filled with silicone. I wish better sense prevailed in the aquatic community and with the breeders :x


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fishy_Cichlid said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I think the hump on them looks very very ugly but that is personal preference. Just doesn't look natural like it does on a frontosa or moori.
> ...


Did a search on youtube and found that MANY people buy these fish simply for their aggression and watch them fight. This one moron actually bought two for a tank and it looks to be a 55g or smaller and also has a red devil. He states that the red devil used to be the boss but is now very timid compared to these two going at it. Sad.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Did a search on youtube and found that MANY people buy these fish simply for their aggression and watch them fight.


I do not believe its for the aggression alone but perhaps for a combination of reasons, mainly psychological. One could even have Bettas in a tank fighting each other off. There are other species more aggressive like the Snakehead or a Gar or even the 2 carnivorous species of Pirahanas. Aggression is a natural characteristic of a fish specially cichlids to establish territory or dominance or have a dominance over food availability or even acquiring a mating partner. Aggression is just the result for the need of survival. A naturally occuring species looks beautiful whilst man-created ones starve for attention. What is perhaps not realised is that its not beautiful but bizzare. And people are attracted to the bizzare. And then there are some who think that abnormal hump will bring them prosperity, stuffs like feng-shui.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

A Flowerhorn at my LFS, picture taken a few hours back. The fella has an enormous hump and keeps banging its head on the tank walls. 

























History of Flowerhorns : Its a hybrid of hybrids achieved through selective breeding. And they were aptly named as "The Human Face Red God Of Fortune". Some joke.

Exercise caution on opening the links. Some pictures depicted are outright crude.
http://www.flowerhorncraze.com/topic/43 ... rhorn-101/ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowerhorn_cichlid
http://flowerhornfishcraze.blogspot.in/ ... story.html
http://flowerhornfishcraze.blogspot.in/ ... hard%20kok


----------

